

Ask HN: What are your favorite speeches/talks? - niyazpk

Hi HN, please share your favorite speeches &#38; talks (that can be found online). It would be extra nice if you could share the links too.
======
JayNeely
Almost anything by Rives. All of his TED talks are supremely entertaining, and
YouTube has further inspiring vids of him:
<http://www.ted.com/speakers/rives.html>

I've been finding <http://www.mixergy.com> to have fantastic startup-topic
interviews; best of all, they offer audio-only and full transcript versions in
addition to video.

<http://fora.tv> is often what I turn to if I'm just in the mood to have
speeches playing in the background.

